# REHOME: Rex Bunny in NJ



## Petunia Bun (May 1, 2010)

Unfortunately Petunia will need to be rehomed. I am hoping there is a bunny person in NJ or close who will take her and bond her to a neutered male. She is healthy and eats like a little piggy. We give her green leaf, Parsley, carrot greens, and hay. Once a week she gets a small amount of kale and a piece of pear or apple. She is litter box trained fully but will poop out of box purposely if upset ( lack of attention)
She needs to be spayed but am willing to make donation to towards it after proof its done to whoever takes her. 
She is big rexy and beautiful. She is good about chewing on most things (as long as you cover the wires) She makes a good free range bun. ( just don't let her on your bed!) My husband is mostly attached to her but is having a bad reaction to her regardless of how clean I keep it here and her. He cannot breathe at night when he comes home from work. He is dealing with it as best as possible and has an inhaler now but I can't continue to him being sick from her.
Please someone who will love her be out here!? She is just the cutest sweetest thing ever!
Also she gets along with my cat and my small dogs.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 1, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of Petunia? People are always more attracted by pictures.

I'm sorry you have to give her up. Have you tried a hepa-filter or anything like that.


----------



## Petunia Bun (May 1, 2010)

We have an air purifier for his allergies and my asthma in general. I'm assuming its her urine as he is ok with the hay.


----------



## JimD (May 1, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Can you post some pictures of Petunia? People are always more attracted by pictures.


:yeahthat:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 1, 2010)

Petunia Bun, I don't know where Wonderland, NJ is. I hope that someone can bring Petunia into their home with loving arms. 

Allergies tend to be "cumulative", meaning if your husband is allergic to a number of things: dust, pollen, and rabbit fur or urine, reduction in any of the allergens can help his overall symptoms. Most people are allergic to dust in varying degrees.

I am allergic to rabbits as well. My husband is allergic to the hay. For a while I had a lot of wheezing problems and we both seem to have an on and off stuffy nose, but we have managed it with air filters in every room and not allowing the buns into the bedroom. That is an absolute must -- no bunny on the bed or anywhere in the bedroom. This helped us a lot. 

Another thing I might suggest is to change your clothes after playing with Petunia. Going to bed with clothes covered in allergens is a surefire way to make you feel miserable at night and when you wake up in the morning. Wear a simple mask over your nose and mouth when you have to do some serious handling of the bunny, like when you groom fur or change litter or trim her nails.

I now clean the home more vigorously... and it seriously helps. It's allowed me to keep all my rabbits.

I urge you to reconsider, but if you have made up your mind, have you also considered surrendering her to a shelter? I am not sure about Jersey shelters, but the New York City Animal Care & Control shelter takes in rabbits, and we don't euthanize our rabbits. We're the only shelter that I know of around here who has a lot of volunteers working hard to make sure every rabbit is spayed or neutered and well cared for in our supervision. We make sure the bun is healthy and then we find them good homes. If you cannot find a home for her through this forum or other means, please try and get her to us through this shelter. 

NY1 just did a story on the head of our rabbit volunteer operation: http://www.ny1.com/1-all-boroughs-n...i--volunteer-keeps-bunny-rescue-hopping-along


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 1, 2010)

I just wanted to say that if you find a home in the tri-state area and can't transport the full distance, I am available to transport to NY, NJ, PA, CT, MA. Best of luck.


----------



## Petunia Bun (May 1, 2010)

I appreciate the advise. Its not that my mind is made up. I'd love to keep her but its not very realistic. I can't keep her here if he can't breathe. His nose gets runny but the problem is he goes into breathing attacks . I have to keep it clean and dust free here for my own allergies and asthma. I have other pets that I am allergic to and he is fine with. I deal with it but if it causes his airways to constrict I cannot keep her here and make him suffer. He has sleep apnea as it is. Just to risky.

I am attaching her picture.I am In northern/central NJ


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2010)

She's a very beautiful bunny....hopefully someome from here can give this pretty girl a home..


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (May 3, 2010)

omg, she's so beautiful! I'd love to take her, but I have an un neutered male rabbit. And, no extra cage.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 3, 2010)

The picture isn't working for me :?

What area of NJ are you in?


----------



## cirrustwi (May 3, 2010)

She is fabulous! Is she spayed? If we can figure out getting her to me, I can take her. I can have her spayed at work, if she isn't. That's not really a problem. In fact, Tim is looking for a wife...hmmm...

I live just over the WV line near Washington, PA. If someone can get her within 1.5 hours, I could meet them...

Just a thought.

Jen


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

Jen that is a brilliant idea! I'm so glad someone came along to help 

I'll PM PetuniaBun and tell her to check back on the thread :biggrin2:


----------



## cirrustwi (May 9, 2010)

Any news on this rabbit?


----------

